# Rating Passengers in LYFT



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

I am curious as to how folks rate their passengers. What makes you give 4 stars 3 stars ect. ?


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Waste of time and energy. Don't rate them ( they will receive 5* automatically ) Rate 1* if you don't wanna see them again.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

dens said:


> Waste of time and energy. Don't rate them ( they will receive 5* automatically ) Rate 1* if you don't wanna see them again.


Sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I don't drive for lift but, for Uber, I rate either a 5 or a 1. I either want your money or I don't.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Make me wait 2 minutes or more at pickup, -1
Make me wait 4 minutes or more at pickup, -2
Bad smell, breath, bo, cig smell, -1
Minimum ride, and high expectations of their future rides being minis, 3 stars max (cuz I dont want that unprofitable business in the future)
Tip: +1 or +2 stars, depending


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Unsafe pax behavior (e.g., not exiting curbside when told; requesting turns, etc., at the last moment): minimum deduction of two stars.

Condescending, entitled, unfriendly or otherwise rude behavior: minimum one star deduction (and likely more).

Wait time at pickup location of more than a minute or two (especially if travel time to pickup location was on the longer side): minimum one star deduction (and likely more).

Unclean, offensive scent, untidy or eats or drinks in my car without asking me first: minimum one star deduction (and possibly more).

Change of pickup or dropoff location to one that is not listed in app: minimum one star deduction (and likely more).

Backseat driving, excessive directions or impatience: minimum one star deduction (and likely more).

Claiming they will tip via the app, especially after my experience with them was nothing special: minimum one star deduction.

Those are just a few of my reasons. And the deductions add up. So, yes, it's easy to for me to give one star ratings to pax.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

4 stars if they think its ok to sit in my car


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Make me wait 2 minutes or more at pickup, -1
> Make me wait 4 minutes or more at pickup, -2
> Bad smell, breath, bo, cig smell, -1
> Minimum ride, and high expectations of their future rides being minis, 3 stars max (cuz I dont want that unprofitable business in the future)
> Tip: +1 or +2 stars, depending


Good formula to go by.

I kinda of deserve the one star for f*k u types.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

More and more pax seem to be missing the rating numbers.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

At the end of the night I review the pay summary.. those that left tip... 5 stars... those that did not.. 4 stars


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Latekick said:


> At the end of the night I review the pay summary.. those that left tip... 5 stars... those that did not.. 4 stars


I do the same. I give everyone 18 hours to leave a tip in the app. After that, no tip = 3 stars. The ability to rate later is one of the few things that I like about the Lyft app. I wish Uber would allow us to do the same.


----------

